# Lighting up Overland Express cars....



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Anyone ever get ambitious enough to light them up? LED bulbs maybe with harness though the cars from the tender. I have never done this but maybe wil be next winter's project. Wonder if any one ever thought doing


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have any of those cars but have thought of buying the 3 car set. I don't think they came with lights. I think I would get some tender wheels, some wipers, and wire them up.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*I was thinking*

LED lights with power from the tender rather rather than screwing around with getting wheels etc. Just an idea for next winter. They are pretty cars.

dr bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Power from the tender would certainly work. You might want to get some mini plugs
for the wiring for each car. Just so you could take the train apart if you wanted.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Miniatronics offers some great looking connectors that are perfect for this kind of application.

Miniatronics Micro Mini Connectors


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Did you see this on that website*

https://miniatronics.com/collections/yeloglo-white/products/yeloglo-interior-car-lighting

these look pretty slick
3 cars...$100 for lights, connectors 2 sets of 2 each another $30. Next winter budget if I am still fired up to do it..
thanks
dr bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can do cars for around $10/car with great LED lighting.


----------

